# romance walking



## Quantz

Is there an equivalent in french for this "romance walking", a sort of "promenade rencontre" between middle-age people, a form of match ?


----------



## Micia93

hellstan said:


> Is there an equivalent in french for this "romance walking", a sort of "promenade rencontre" between middle-age people, a form of match ?


 

un match ??
pourquoi y-a-t-il le mot "romance" ?


----------



## Alipeeps

I've never heard of "romance walking"? Do you have the full sentence for context?


----------



## Quantz

@micia : "match" in sense of matching a man and a woman…
@alipeeps : it's a whole page about that form of meeting : people meet in a pub, then go outside for a walk, a talk, and possibly match themselves.
I think it's pure invention from the part of the author.


----------



## Grop

Although I have never heard of such a thing, to me "Promenade rencontre" suggests something planned, by a matching club or something. I am not sure your "romance walking" is like that.

(I agree more context would be welcome).

Edit: Well we have the "promenade en amoureux", but that probably suggests people have already matched. And it doesn't reflect the fact they have to be middle-aged.


----------



## Quantz

Grop said:


> Although I have never heard of such a thing, to me "Promenade rencontre" suggests something planned, by a matching club or something. I am not sure your "romance walking" is like that.



It's exactly that : men and women meeting in that place, paying in advance, with some kind of manager organizing the matches between them.


----------



## Micia93

hellstan said:


> *]@micia : "match" in sense of matching a man*[/COLOR] *and a woman*…
> @alipeeps : it's a whole page about that form of meeting : people meet in a pub, then go outside for a walk, a talk, and possibly match themselves.
> I think it's pure invention from the part of the author.


 

shame on me ! 
the very moment I sent it, I was just guessing there should be some misunderstanding somewhere !


----------



## Quantz

Micia93 said:


> shame on me !
> the very moment I sent it, I was just guessing there should be some misunderstanding somewhere !


----------



## Grop

I suspect the idea of actually walking is not central here: what about "rencontres organisées" ?


----------



## Quantz

hellstan said:


> @micia : "match" in sense of matching a man and a woman…
> @alipeeps : it's a whole page about that form of meeting : people meet in a pub, then go outside for a walk, a talk, and possibly match themselves.
> I think it's pure invention from the part of the author.



@grop : walking is central indeed, here. As said before, people do go outside for a walk.


----------



## Grop

Hum... Des promenades romantiques organisées?

(Ceci dit je vois bien que si les gens marchent, le fait qu'ils se rencontrent et que c'est organisé me semble plus important).


----------



## Topsie

Je connaissais _speed-dating_, mais pas _romance-walking_ !
Un club de marche pour célibataires (?)
Randonnées Romantiques (?)


----------



## Alipeeps

Topsie said:


> Je connaissais _speed-dating_, mais pas _romance-walking_ !
> Un club de marche pour célibataires (?)
> Randonnées Romantiques (?)


 
I love this! Man, you should trademark the name and set up business!


----------



## roymail

D'après le contexte donné, ce serait plutôt une promenade romantique. On part rarement en randonnée, comme ça, en sortant d'un bistrot !


----------



## Micia93

roymail said:


> D'après le contexte donné, ce serait plutôt une promenade romantique. On part rarement en randonnée, comme ça, en sortant d'un bistrot !


 

tu as raison 

finalement, c'est une traduction mot-à-mot de "romance walking" et ta proposition convient très bien !


----------



## Alipeeps

Promenades Passionées?


----------



## Micia93

Alipeeps said:


> Promenades Passionées?


 


"passionnées" va peut-être un peu loin, ces gens d'un certain âge viennent juste de se rencontrer ...


----------



## Pticham

"passionnées" est peut-être un peu trop "hot". Vu le contexte, je dirais aussi "promenades romantiques". Cela sonne un peu vieux jeu, mais si cela cible les personnes d'un certain âge, ça peut passer!


----------



## Alipeeps

Micia93 said:


> "passionnées" va peut-être un peu loin, ces gens d'un certain âge viennent juste de se rencontrer ...


 
Hey, you're never too old for luuurrrrve!


----------



## Grop

Micia93 said:


> "passionnées" va peut-être un peu loin, ces gens d'un certain âge viennent juste de se rencontrer ...



Même s'ils étaient plus jeunes: rien ne garantit qu'ils vont se plaire (sans parler de passion).


----------



## Quantz

Topsie said:


> Je connaissais _speed-dating_, mais pas _romance-walking_ !
> Un club de marche pour célibataires (?)
> Randonnées Romantiques (?)



@ Topsie : you are "retiring" me les mots de la bouche.
Il est aussi question de speed dating dans une autre partie du texte.
J'ai vu que la formule anglaise était passée telle quelle en français.
Existe-t-il néanmoins une traduction validée par l'usage ?


----------



## Topsie

Alipeeps said:


> Promenades Passionées?


Looks like we'll have to set up business together!
We could also offer _Cavalcades Coquines_ and _Déambulations Douillettes_...


----------



## ocid

"des fois ça marche!" could be a good slogan 
Mefiez vous des "middle-aged people" by the way...


----------



## Quantz

Topsie said:


> Looks like we'll have to set up business together!
> We could also offer _Cavalcades Coquines_ and _Déambulations Douillettes_...



Let's straddle a bit : Cavalcades Co-Keen et Déambulations Do-Yet


----------



## Grop

Topsie said:


> Looks like we'll have to set up business together!
> We could also offer _Cavalcades Coquines_ and _Déambulations Douillettes_...



J'imagine quelque chose de plus chaste que des "Cavalcades Coquines" (typiquement, je présume qu'il ne se passe rien de bien coquin, mais que si tout s'est bien passé on se promet de se revoir).

Quant aux déambulations, elles me font un peu trop penser au déambulateur - plus adapté au quatrième âge.

Edit: Surtout qu'il faut oser être coquin lors d'une rencontre organisée, voir ici.


----------



## Topsie

hellstan said:


> @ Topsie : you are "retiring" me les mots de la bouche.
> Il est aussi question de speed dating dans une autre partie du texte.
> J'ai vu que la formule anglaise était passé telle quelle en français.
> Existe-t-il néanmoins une traduction validée par l'usage ?



As far as I know "_le speed-dating_" isn't translated - most _célibataires _understand the principle and "_Rencarts Rapides_" doesn't sound so good somehow...!


----------



## ocid

"des fois ça marche" could be a good slogan 
By the way, beware of "middle aged people" ...


----------



## Topsie

Grop said:


> J'imagine quelque chose de plus chaste que des "Cavalcades Coquines" (typiquement, je présume qu'il ne se passe rien de bien coquin, mais que si tout s'est bien passé on se promet de se revoir).
> 
> Quant aux déambulations, elles me font un peu trop penser au déambulateur - plus adapté au quatrième âge.


  Justement ! Il en faut pour tous les âges !
(On va se faire taper sur les doigts par les mods si ça continue !)


----------



## Alipeeps

Topsie said:


> Looks like we'll have to set up business together!
> We could also offer _Cavalcades Coquines_ and _Déambulations Douillettes_...


 
Awesome! I think we've discovered a market niche to be exploited...


----------



## Quantz

Topsie said:


> As far as I know "_le speed-dating_" isn't translated - most _célibataires _understand the principle and "_Rencarts Rapides_" doesn't sound so good somehow...!



Merci, Topsie.
En effet, je n'ai trouvé nulle part d'équivalence française.
Il y avait le (_né-_)fast(_e_)-food.
Il y aura le (_ex_)speed(_itif_)-dating…


----------

